
Slack closing down IRC and XMPP gateways - tharpa
http://slack.com/account/gateways
======
tharpa
I've been happily using Slack from my Emacs ERC mode using the IRC gateway for
a couple of years now. Now, they are closing down those gateways. It's sooo
annoying! It was such a nice workflow, posting and reading on Slack without
leaving my beloved editor.

To quote POTUS, I can only say: SAD!

~~~
timbl
So you could suggest your groups just move to IRC ... or something else more
decentralized, which has an IRC gateway.

